# 4 Reasons to Visit Idaho Now



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 11, 2014)

4 Reasons to Visit Idaho Now - by Lauren Mowery/ News & Features/ Fordor's Travel/ Fodors.com

"Potatoes and skiing summarize the majority of America’s perception of Idaho’s attributes. Although frequently confused with residents of pancake-flat Iowa, located two doors down in the Midwest, Idahoans take no offense to the error—they actually prefer the anonymity, as it keeps the population and prices down and enables a manageable flow of tourism through their unspoiled state. These same reasons, however, make Idaho a vacationer’s paradise: light crowds, fair prices, easy access to the state’s best sites, and a burgeoning wine scene all add to the state’s allure..."





Lake Stanley


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 11, 2014)

Shhhh. Don't tell anybody. This is just our little secret. Unfortunately, the secret got out somehow. We've been discovered. The place isn't completely spoiled yet, but isn't the pristine place I grew up in. It's getting hard to find a hot spring to skinny dip in, alone with your special someone.

Jim


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 11, 2014)

*My brother and sister-in-law bought a home in Star Idaho and couldn't be happier.*

He's lived in Southern CA for 30 years and she was born and raised there.  They could never get ahead.  They took the step a couple of years ago and moved inland to Corona in order to become home owners.  Her daughter and grandchildren were already living in Idaho and she made regular trips there to visit them.  They decided to make the move.  They put the CA house up for sale and quickly had a buyer.  The proceeds allowed them to pay cash for a beautiful home and property in Star, just up the road from her family.  It is amazing.  I have never seen these two happier. Their beloved dogs are pretty doggone happy, too.   It is a beautiful property a stream, fruit trees, grape vines and more.  They call it their personal park.  It's a beautiful sight to see.  I look forward to visiting their new found paradise.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> "Potatoes and skiing summarize the majority of America’s perception of Idaho’s attributes. *Although frequently confused with residents of pancake-flat Iowa*, located two doors down in the Midwest, Idahoans take no offense to the error—they actually prefer the anonymity, as it keeps the population and prices down and enables a manageable flow of tourism through their unspoiled state.



Oh, those generalizations.  I grew up in northeast Iowa and that part of the state is NOT pancake flat.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 11, 2014)

How cold does it get in Idaho?


----------



## jsfletch (Nov 11, 2014)

I grew up in southern Idaho. Lotsa sagebrush and jack rabbits. Skiing was better in Utah and Wyo. After graduating from college I never went back. Still have lots of old friends there. The best part of the state is north of Pocatello.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 11, 2014)

e.bram said:


> How cold does it get in Idaho?



Today is a little chilly. It will struggle to get above freezing where I live. How cold (or hot) depends on where one is. Our elevation ranges from 600 feet above sea level to about 12,000 feet. It is quite dry here with only about 10" a year of precipitation.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep, there is a lot of sagebrush and jackrabbits in parts of S. Idaho, but that area has its own beauty.  

It's pretty dang cold here tonight in SW Idaho--I'm sure we'll be freezing tonight again.  But it follows the freeze going on in the Midwest, just not as bad.  We do have 4 seasons and fairly mild winters in this area.

Love it here and I'd never pry my DH (native) from this area, even if I wanted to, and I don't.


----------

